# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  «10» آلاف دينار تعويض لأسرة ادعت وفاة ابنتها بحادث سير وهمي

## محمد العزام

هذه القصة ليست فيلما سينمائيا ، ولا قصة خيالية ، ولا مجرد موضوع صحفي يسعى وراء الإثارة ، إنها قضية حقيقية حدثت فصولها في مدينة الزرقاء ، حيث اقدم افراد عائلة على تقديم اوراق رسمية ومستندات قانونية تفيد ان ابنتهم توفيت في حادث سير في محافظة معان ليحصلوا على تعويض مالي من احدى شركات التأمين بعمان. وبعد مرور فترة زمنية على هذه القصة اتضح للجهات ذات العلاقة ان ما حصل ما هو الا حادث سير وهمي ، وقصة مختلقة فبركها افراد العائلة للحصول على التعويض المالي من شركة التأمين عبر محام تولى القضية.

وتفاصيل القصة كما رواها مصدر قانوني فضل عدم ذكر اسمه ، انه في يوم"8 ـ 2 ـ "2008 ، جاء لمكتب محاماة يعمل في مدينة الزرقاء ، شخص يدعى"هـ - ش"وزوجته"أ - ي" ، لتوكيله بقضية وفاة ابنتهما"ج - ش"البالغ عمرها"13"عاما نتيجة حادث سير وقع معهم اثناء زيارتهم لمحافظة معان.

ويضيف المصدر القانوني انه وبعد الحصول على التوكيل من قبل اهل الفتاة المتوفاة بهذا الحادث وتقديم الاوراق المطلوبة ، واهمها قرار الحكم و شهادة الوفاة ومخطط"كروكة"الحادث ، تم متابعة القضية مع احدى شركات التأمين ، حيث تم تحصيل مبلغ"10"الاف دينار كتعويض لاهل الفتاة المتوفاة نتيجة الحادث.

ويتابع: بعد مرور عام على القضية تلقى المحامي الموكل بالقضية اتصالا هاتفيا من الدائرة القانونية لشركة التأمين التي صرفت مبلغ التعويض للاسرة تطلب منه الحضور الى مقر الشركة بعمان لامر مهم ، وهناك تم اخبار المحامي ان حادث السير الذي تم توكيله به ما هو الا حادث سير وهمي لا اساس له من الصحة ، وان جميع الاوراق المقدمة للشركة من افراد الاسرة اوراق مزورة وغير صحيحة ، وذلك بناء على صورة تعميم ورد لشركة التأمين من احد مراكز الامن العام في العاصمة عمان ، حيث يفيد التعميم ان هناك بعض الاشخاص زوروا وثائق ومستندات رسمية لحوادث سير افادت في حينه ان هذه الحوادث نتج عنها حالات وفاة ، وحصل مزورو هذه الوثائق بموجبها على مبالغ مالية كتعويض من بعض شركات التأمين عن هذه الحالات الوهمية. 

ووفقا للمصدر القانوني فان البحث والسؤال عن افراد هذه العائلة ما زال مستمرا ، ويشارك المحامي نفسه الذي وكل بالقضية بالبحث ايضا عبر علاقاته الاجتماعية ، بعد ان تعرض للمساءلة القانونية والمطالبة المالية من قبل شركة التأمين رغم ان المحامي كان ضحية عملية النصب والاحتيال من قبل افراد الاسرة.

----------


## مدحت

:Bl (35):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Bl (14): 


> 


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

> الاولى ليش
> 
> التانية فهمناها


 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## محمد العزام

> 


حر :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد لهاي الدرجه وصل فيه الاستغلال

----------


## الولهان

يازلمه لهون وصل انصب

----------


## محمد العزام

واكثر كمان 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

حرام المحامي شو دخله..تورط

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد على الموضوع 
يا سبحان الله 


الله يكون بعون الناس ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

غريب كتير ..

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورين على المرور

----------

